# Should I eat or toss my expired tofu?



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Today is 6 May; tofu packages say Use By 17 April and the other one says 22 April. Still safe to eat, do you think? Or to the compost for them?


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmmm, since I am not a fan of unfermented soy I'd say toss it


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

Hmmm - I think I'd do a sniff-test. I can't be certain, but it seems like tofu might be really stinky when it gets old....


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:

Hmmm, since I am not a fan of unfermented soy I'd say toss it
But it might be fermented by now!









I'm not convinced tofu is such a "safe" food to begin with, but that's a whole other thread (and soy safety has been debated numerous times on this forum!)

Those vacuum packed containers often stay good a long time after the expiration date. I'd do the "texture and smell" test- is the package looking good or is it starting to expand and buckle? Does it smell right?


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Both packages look good, no funky swelling or anything, and no discoloration from what I can see through the packaging.

I guess I could open them and sniff and poke at them....


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Open and drain them. I've been through this one a million times







as they tend to get lost in the back of my fridge.

As you drain them, look at the color of the water and smell it. It's okay if it smells slightly sour, even fresh tofu water smells that way at times. If it smells sour in a bad way, toss the tofu. If it is a weird grey brown color, toss it. If the tofu itself is slimy at all, toss it.

If the tofu smells a little sour, rinse it in cold water. If it still smells sour, toss it.

If your tofu smells and feels normal, it is fine. In my opinion. Regardless of the date on the package.


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
Open and drain them. I've been through this one a million times







as they tend to get lost in the back of my fridge.

As you drain them, look at the color of the water and smell it. It's okay if it smells slightly sour, even fresh tofu water smells that way at times. If it smells sour in a bad way, toss the tofu. If it is a weird grey brown color, toss it. If the tofu itself is slimy at all, toss it.

If the tofu smells a little sour, rinse it in cold water. If it still smells sour, toss it.

If your tofu smells and feels normal, it is fine. In my opinion. Regardless of the date on the package.

Sky, you are totally rad


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I agree with Skyastara. I'll go a little farther and say that if the odor is off but not repulsive, and the color is normal:
1. Rinse tofu under running water for a minute or so.
2. Wrap in a clean towel and squeeze out all water.
3. Make a strongly-flavored sauce, and marinate tofu in it while you cut up the veggies, start the rice, or whatever else you are doing for your meal.
4. Cook and eat.
5. If there are any leftovers, eat them as quickly as possible. The finished meal will go bad faster than it would if made from fresh tofu.

We've followed this process several times and never gotten sick.







And tofu does not compost well, in my experience--it stays in a block, is very soggy, and grows bad-smelling bacteria--so all the more reason to try to eat it!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emdeecee_sierra* 
Sky, you are totally rad









awwww thanks


----------

